# Yanmar RotoTiller?



## CheezeHead

Recently our Yanmar rototiller finally broke the cog that connects to the tiller shaft tines. Is there a way to find the right part and is the part still available? Our Yanmar is a F14D model.


----------



## bmaverick

F14D is your Yanmar tractor model. What is the Yanmar PTO tiller number? 

Winston knows a good deal about the Yanmar PTO tillers. He's on several of these forums. I would like to get one in the near future.


----------



## CheezeHead

sorry for the late return...but do you or anyone else have more info on where I could find that spindle for the Yanmar tiller?


----------



## bmaverick

What Yanmar model tiller do you have?


----------



## CheezeHead

bmaverick said:


> What Yanmar model tiller do you have?


That's the hard part the sticker and info on it has worn off and that makes it nearly impossible to find the part but from what I can tell the Tractor is a F14D model and the rototiller fits right on the back this model. I have to later this spring take some pictures of the unit itself and post it so there be a picture of it. So others can see what model it is.


----------



## CheezeHead

Ok, I am back hopefully more this time to check back.

I found the part is hard to find and even harder it even exists still. I did find at FleetFarm a compact Tiller that is made from Subcompact tractors. It is close the size of the Yanmar tiller size but does weight more. Has anyone from the MN/WI region that has a FleetFarm used such tiller on the Yanmar? There is Hoyle tractor in TX that has the 3 pt adapter kit that allows for such hookups but I need to know because of the weight 489lbs will the Yanmar be able to carrry such weight in the back and to use it?

Here's the link

http://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/king-kutter-48-in-gear-driven-xb-tiller/0000000010047


----------



## bmaverick

CheezeHead said:


> Ok, I am back hopefully more this time to check back.
> 
> I found the part is hard to find and even harder it even exists still. I did find at FleetFarm a compact Tiller that is made from Subcompact tractors. It is close the size of the Yanmar tiller size but does weight more. Has anyone from the MN/WI region that has a FleetFarm used such tiller on the Yanmar? There is Hoyle tractor in TX that has the 3 pt adapter kit that allows for such hookups but I need to know because of the weight 489lbs will the Yanmar be able to carrry such weight in the back and to use it?
> 
> Here's the link
> 
> http://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/king-kutter-48-in-gear-driven-xb-tiller/0000000010047


The KutterKing is also sold via Tractor Supply and/or Rual King. Are you looking at the 4-ft wide unit that is offset to cover the tractor tire tracks? I'm not certain about the width of your tractor. 

As for the 3pt hookup, Your F14D must be a SCUT vs a CUT. Thus it's a Cat-0 and not a Cat-1 3pt. There are adapters to upgrade a -0 to a -1. Hoye sells them and so do other places. 

Now, your BIG question of the day is, can the 3pt arm lift the tiller? If you have the Yanmar users manual, it should spell out the maximum lift effort in lbs or Kg. Personally, I would subtract about 10% off that max for safety and the tractor being over 20 yrs old. 

Your F14D has a nice little impressive engine. That 3T70 3-cly may pump out about 18Hp, but the torque should be right up there as a 3-cly vs. a 2-cly engine.

Other than finding a "used" tiller, the cost of $1,300+tax isn't all that bad. 

PTO tiller hold their value really well. Just finding a deal is the ticket.


----------



## bmaverick

The TSC unit weighs even MORE 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/sto...l-gear-driven-tiller-20-to-35-hp?cm_vc=-10005 

The RualKing is the KING KUTTER II. The 4ft model is offset to eliminate tire tracks.
http://www.ruralking.com/king-kutter-48-tiller-tg-48-y.html

Just got off the phone from the King Kutter II company in AL. 800-228-2308.
TG-48-Y is for CUT 569-lbs. The TG-48-XB is for SCUT 489-lbs. 

TG-48-XB 
http://www.ruralking.com/king-kutter-48-tiller-tg-48-xb-0.html


----------



## CheezeHead

So does it mean the 489lb is to much for our F14D Yanmar to lift even with the Holy 3pt lift kit on it? I know the Ford 9n, 8n can handle it but the Yanmar has a smaller width to fit between the rows.


----------



## bmaverick

CheezeHead said:


> So does it mean the 489lb is to much for our F14D Yanmar to lift even with the Holy 3pt lift kit on it? I know the Ford 9n, 8n can handle it but the Yanmar has a smaller width to fit between the rows.


Oh, my Yanmar has no problems with either of the KingKutters. Your smaller SCUT would be towards the 489lbs to be on the safe side. 

Do you have a users manual for the F14/F14D? The answer would be there for you.


----------



## tcreeley

Agri Supply has cheaper prices than rural king or tractor supply. There tiller is identical to the king kutter ( I downloaded the king kutter manual and looked from rural king). Shipping is cheaper too.
Here is a link to the 4' tiller.

http://www.agrisupply.com/rotary-tiller-gear-driven/p/77709/

I bought the 5' version of this tiller. Well made, works great.


----------



## bmaverick

tcreeley said:


> Agri Supply has cheaper prices than rural king or tractor supply. There tiller is identical to the king kutter ( I downloaded the king kutter manual and looked from rural king). Shipping is cheaper too.
> Here is a link to the 4' tiller.
> 
> http://www.agrisupply.com/rotary-tiller-gear-driven/p/77709/
> 
> I bought the 5' version of this tiller. Well made, works great.


How much cheaper is the shipping? I can pick up locally at any TSC or Rural King within 22-miles. 

The ASC price is very attractive. It's about $300 - $400 less. 

I do like the offset tilling. With offset tilling, you need to remember to start at the center of the plot of field and work your way outward going around and around.


----------



## CheezeHead

Well my dad's friend said they rebolted the old pin to the cog and said if need be they can use the old one and remake a new gear for the tiller if need be and it would be around $500 for making one and that is far cheaper then buying the 3tp kit 298$ and tiller at 1,350$$. So we might go that route if the can do that we would request two new gear and that would be close to the new price and kit but we would be able to use the old one still. But if not I will have to decide next year to get the Tiller for our 9n, 8n and hook it on those two and use it as well.


----------



## tcreeley

bmaverick said:


> How much cheaper is the shipping? I can pick up locally at any TSC or Rural King within 22-miles.
> 
> The ASC price is very attractive. It's about $300 - $400 less.
> 
> I do like the offset tilling. With offset tilling, you need to remember to start at the center of the plot of field and work your way outward going around and around.


To Maine the shipping was about 330. I paid about 1580 when it was all done- delivered to the door. The local tractor supply would have been another 100, and that is picking it up.

I liked RKings king kutter- picking it up is a good option.


----------



## bmaverick

CheezeHead said:


> Well my dad's friend said they rebolted the old pin to the cog and said if need be they can use the old one and remake a new gear for the tiller if need be and it would be around $500


Maybe even less if you know a good mom-n-pop machine shop.


----------



## CheezeHead

bmaverick said:


> Maybe even less if you know a good mom-n-pop machine shop.


From my understanding that was a small business my dad friend know the people and they could build one based on the older shaft drive. That is the price one has to pay for parts you can no longer find but the unit still works.


----------

